# [SOLVED] terminal w Xach i fonty - fallback font?

## SlashBeast

Witam.

Nie moge sobie poradzic z ustawieniem fallback fonta w urxvt. Na codzien uzywam fonta terminus, jednak nie posiada on m.in. polskich znakow, xft/fontconfig sam wybiera fonta z polskimi znakami i je wyswietla, wybiera najpaskudniejsze-nieczytelne fonty jakie tylko znajdzie w systemie. Ma ktos jakies lekarstwo na to?Last edited by SlashBeast on Sun Nov 28, 2010 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## acei

A wpis w .Xdefaults działa?

```
urxvt.font:             xft:Fallback:pixelsize=10
```

----------

## SlashBeast

```
urxvt.font: xft:Terminus:style=regular
```

Tak mam, jak dodam fonta po przecinku, a np. pierwszy nie istnieje. Font w terminalu jest wielki jak stodola z dziwnymi odstepami miedzy znakami. Nie potrafie tego rozgryzc.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Na codzien uzywam fonta terminus, jednak nie posiada on m.in. polskich znakow

 

Terminus posiada polskie znaki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Najwyraźniej mój nie. Jak sprawdziles, ze ma te polskie fonty a nie masz jakiegos fallbacka tam? Daj "L Ł O Ó S Ś" gdzieś i zapodaj screena.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak sprawdziles, ze ma te polskie fonty (…)

 

Wpisując je… (-; Lnkplzkthxbye!

----------

## SlashBeast

Brak mi pomyslow dlaczego moj terminus nie daje rady. Pokaz mi swoje flagi use dla terminusa.

edit

Problem rozwiazany, dodalem lang=pl do opcji xft terminusa. Problem powstal pewnie dlatego, ze LANG mam en_US.

Fallback tez smiga, po przecinku. Nie wiem dlaczego wczesniej nie dzialal, pewnie zrobilem gdzies typo.

----------

